

For Sale: Original Swiss Bank Deposit Safe Money Swimming Pool - chmars
http://www.jamesedition.com/extraordinaire/729198

======
t0mas88
I hate it when a site redirects visitors with a mobile device straight to the
home page without any regard for the link they were actually using...

~~~
chmars
Sorry, I didn't notice. I hate that too!

------
wmf
This would be perfect for Kim Dotcom.

------
shawnk
What is this exactly???

~~~
chmars
A Scrooge McDuck-like pool of money made from Swiss 5-cent coins …

